
Ask HN: Does anyone still use Del.icio.us? - rayascott
I&#x27;ve been a Del.ico.us user since 2008 and while some of the ownership changes have brought disruption and the sort of experimentation you&#x27;d expect from new owners, the latest changes have left me scrambling to find a new home for my 12,000+ links. Anything out there better than unmark.it?
======
detaro
You should look at [https://www.pinboard.in/](https://www.pinboard.in/)

~~~
rayascott
Thanks for the suggestion.

------
mpu
12,000 links is probably too much.

~~~
rayascott
How many do you think is the right amount then?

